# Spida vs The Tower



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So early reports were that Jazz teammates were the ones saying Gobert was acting carelessly around his teammates, and implied they were miffed because of it. 

Further reports, which have been “confirmed by local sources” (whatever that means) have stated Donovan and Rudy are not on good terms right now and Rudy hurting the chemistry in the locker room. And this was taking place before the COVID-19 deal. 

So let’s assume a divorce has to happen. (I know it doesn’t have to, but just for discussion)

You’re making the choice for the Jazz, which do you keep?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I think Gobert is the more valuable player as far as winning goes...

....but, I keep Mitchell because he is more valuable from a marketing standpoint!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Both are very unique stars, but it has seemed that the NBA has figured out how to attack a Gobert anchored defense. The Jazz mediocre defensive stats this year would bear that out, although personnel changes also contribute to the stat. Therefore, I would vote Spida. 

I mentioned this on the coronavirus thread, but it sounds like the Jazz team chemistry has taken a huge hit from this. If I was Mitchell, I too would be pizzed if I thought that I caught coronavirus because my teammate was acting like a dufus.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

All indications are the chemistry was poor well before this incident. It may just be the incident that manifested it publicly. 

And I agree that the best, and really only dominant skill Gobert has is more easily exposed and isolated to the opponents advantage. See how Houston went small and made Gobert a total non-factor. And the Jazz poor D overall shows he hasn’t had the impact. 

It’s Donovan for me, and it isn’t even a tough decision. That is not to say Gobert isn’t really good, because he is. It would just be Spida for me in a landslide. One of the reasons W2U mentioned.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

So now is it time for #DMGSENP ?


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Catherder said:


> Both are very unique stars, but it has seemed that the NBA has figured out how to attack a Gobert anchored defense. The Jazz mediocre defensive stats this year would bear that out, although personnel changes also contribute to the stat. Therefore, I would vote Spida.
> 
> I mentioned this on the coronavirus thread, but it sounds like the Jazz team chemistry has taken a huge hit from this. If I was Mitchell, I too would be pizzed if I thought that I caught coronavirus because my teammate was acting like a dufus.


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't care. Either one of them will take a trade to a "winning team." It happens with the Jazz when they assist a "star player" in becoming just that.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The answer is obviously Mitchell. For many reasons. Gobert is a FA next season. It’s become kind of clear also that Donovan is much closer with everyone than Rudy is. Rudy seems to kind of be a lone wolf on the team. It got to a point where you could see Rudy wasn’t getting the ball as much as he wanted and he just decided he was done covering up everyone else’s sh*** defense. This whole canceling the league thing is strange, I’m not sure exactly how contracts signings will work this offseason but Donovan is eligible for a 5 year max extension which will take him through 2026 under contract with the Jazz. He’ll be turning 30 that year. So long as he doesn’t request a trade he will basically play all the best years of his career here. Rudy’s future is very much more in limbo. He’s also less marketable and honestly less likely to get guys to come and play with him. I think there’s something there, I don’t think they hate each other though. I do think Mitchell is upset over this whole coronavirus thing. I saw a Warriors media member who did an interview with Donovan say that Donovan is a germaphobe, and Jazz personnel told him that he wouldn’t be allowed anywhere near Donovan if he was at all sick. So I’m sure he’s a bit pissed over it, but in a few weeks I’m sure he’ll get over it too.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

#GSENM4Ever


I'd hate to see either go.

Opposing teams are forced to make game plans specifically for Rudy Gobert. He impacts games simply by stepping on the court. Teams, like Houston, are built specifically to combat players like Rudy.

Donovan is a special player. He is very talented. He is charismatic. He is loved by Utah fans.






Keep em both.
Keep only one.
Keep neither.


#JazzFan4Life


----------

